# Hauxton Mill



## Rubex (Aug 21, 2016)

This is a classic English watermill dating from the 1880s and was the last working commercial mill of this type in the area. Commercial activity stopped in 1972. 

After closing down, it was rented and used for storage. A storm caused a tree to fall onto the mill wheel in the 1980s, which ended the operability of the mill altogether. The mill has now been left unattended. Various planning applications to convert the mill for other uses have always been rejected due to historic interest. 

Apologies for my lack of contributions to the forum over the past few months. I've still been out and about and have lots to share with you all in due course! This was my second attempt to explore the mill, and I finally succeed. I spent a good hour and a half looking around here and it was most enjoyable 



























































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2016)

Welcome back Rubex.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 21, 2016)

krela said:


> Welcome back Rubex.



Cheers Krela


----------



## tazong (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice to see you back chuck
&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## smiler (Aug 21, 2016)

What a fantastic post to come back with, Nice One Rubex, Many Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice rubex.some really crisp clear shots there.especially in that low light ☺


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 21, 2016)

Great stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 21, 2016)

Missed your reports Rubex. Was thinking that only just the other day. Back with a loverly mill there. Fab stuff.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Great report and cracking pics Rubex, welcome back


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Aug 21, 2016)

Lovely to see inside this mill. I had a mooch around the outside a while back but couldn't get in (I clearly need to grow a pair) nice report &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 21, 2016)

That's lovely, nice bit of history you have captured beautifully there. Good to see you back out and about and posting again!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 21, 2016)

Always look forward to seeing your posts. And this one is no exception, nice crisp clear shots and making the use of natural light.


----------



## jmcjnr (Aug 22, 2016)

I am a member of a team of volunteers maintaining and improving Thelnetham Windmill in Suffolk. That watermill is ripe for renovation. I hope somebody takes it on. It could be beautifull. Jim.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice one! Welcome back. 

Looks like theres still power on in there?!


----------



## Rubex (Aug 22, 2016)

Cheers for the comments everyone. Glad you've all missed me :laugh:



UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Welcome back.
> 
> Looks like theres still power on in there?!



Yeah, there's power for the PIRs etc; The sensors were flashing as I moved around.


----------



## andylen (Aug 22, 2016)

Banging set there, love industrial sites. Well done.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice this rubex some good things still there...


----------



## bigdirk (Aug 24, 2016)

Popped here Sunday, I do love a mill. Great pictures rubex! 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Aug 24, 2016)

I love this - you've got some great photos and looks like a lovely place!


----------

